# VAT number for Germany



## Misssoni (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

My name is Soni. I’ve got a small Amazon business supplying Amazon France and Amazon Germany with CD’s. I’ve just found out I need to be registered for France and German VAT. 

I wonder if anyone knows someone who can set me up cheaply for VAT in France and Germany (can be 2 separate local ones, no problem)

It’s a very small business, only talking about £4-5000 pounds worth of sales. All by mail order from the UK.

I’ve been quoted a ridiculously high price by a British firm - £1,000 per country! Grrrrrrr 

I’m able to do returns myself, its just the initial registration I’m finding hard. 

Any help will be great fully received and will give a rave review in this forum for anyone who can help me! 

Soni


----------



## Euro-VA (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Soni,

What kind of company do you run, is it a limited company? Are you VAT registered in the UK?


Aga


----------



## Misssoni (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Aga,
Thanks for the message. 

I can register as an individual or as a Ltd company (non UK Vat registered)

Soni


----------



## Euro-VA (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Soni,

If you already have a EU VAT number, it's possible to operate in the EU using just this one (without registering a bunch of others), but if Amazon has more requirements, it's possible to register a German VAT number with a local tax office (Finanzamt). 
Is your company EU VAT registered?

Aga


----------



## Euro-VA (Jul 17, 2013)

Soni, can you tell me what are Amazon's requirements?

Aga


----------

